# My dumb self needs advice on how to recover



## Texan (Feb 16, 2015)

Alright guys so some if you may have read my earlier post and I apologize for any redundancy.


Here's my problem I have been on gear without coming off for almost two years 18 months now I know this was 
stupid. It's mainly been test e at 300-800mg weekly with the past 4 moths at 300 weekly.
I have done a 4 week cycle dbol and a 8 week cycle of deca other than that just test which is good at least 
So nothing crazy like a year of tren or deca 

Basically I want to get of. I am familiar with how to conduct a regular pct but after this long ass cycle I need something stronger and longer 
Any advice 
I am looking to run HCG for three weeks after last injection 
And clomid, adex and nolva 

Any advice on dosage and duration. Of all
Also what are my chances of recovering after 18-19 months on at 22 years old??

Ps I got my wife pregenant on test and my balls have not shrunk
My gear is real as I have blood work from the past


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't know where its at on the board but Cashouts has a thread on what your looking for. Im sure its a stickey

I went and got it for you

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3266-Cashout-s-HRT-Exit-Strategy


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 17, 2015)

THIS is the one Steelers is referencing. its a great read.


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 17, 2015)

I was on for ~20 months and just came off

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/15626-2015-Post-cycle-therapy


Last pin
1 week of nothing
2 weeks of HCG blast @ 1000iu (M/W/F)
3 weeks Clomid & Nolva 100/40
3 weeks Clomid & Nolva 50/20

Letro / Arimidex / Aromasin (Whatever you choose) - Throughout PCT


----------



## Texan (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks guys 
This is very helpful I appreciate the help and no
Smart ass remarks like over on ology 
I'm loving this site wayyy better than ology


----------



## Texan (Feb 17, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> I was on for ~20 months and just came off
> 
> http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/15626-2015-Post-cycle-therapy
> 
> ...




How are
You feeling so far???


----------



## Texan (Feb 17, 2015)

I got pregnyl HCG from optimum pharma 
Do I need to get Bac water??
Also how do I store and pin this 
It's a subcutaneous injection right? In belly with 
Insulin pin?


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 17, 2015)

Texan said:


> I got pregnyl HCG from optimum pharma
> Do I need to get Bac water??
> Also how do I store and pin this
> It's a subcutaneous injection right? In belly with
> Insulin pin?



Unless you got premixed HCG (it will be liquid form in your vial) then yes, you'll need to order Bac-Stat water and reconstitute the HCG pellet in the bottom of your vial.

How much BacStat water you add will determine your hcg solution concentration. Example: if you add 5 Ml of bac-stat water to a 5000 IU HCG pellet, you now have 5 Ml of 5 Mg solution - meaning that if you fully loaded a 1 Mg slin pin you'd have 1 Mg of HCG. Refrigerate after reconstituting and it will keep for roughly 30 days.

Yes, you pin your HCG sub-q and most do it around the belly / "love handle" area.


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 17, 2015)

Texan said:


> How are
> You feeling so far???


I feel fine. I've lost some size n strength which sucks, less energy, I don't recover from workouts as well.. but you just gotta tough through it. Mentally I'm the same. People talk about being depressed when they come off, but it's mostly bs.


----------



## bronco (Feb 17, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> I feel fine. I've lost some size n strength which sucks, less energy, I don't recover from workouts as well.. but you just gotta tough through it. Mentally I'm the same. People talk about being depressed when they come off, but it's mostly bs.



How old are you lupi? How long have you been off?


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 17, 2015)

24 and I've been off since the end of December


----------



## Texan (Feb 18, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> 24 and I've been off since the end of December




What was your cycle? And do you also have any blood yet??
How is appetite and libido? Any bodyfat storage?


----------



## Texan (Feb 18, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Unless you got premixed HCG (it will be liquid form in your vial) then yes, you'll need to order Bac-Stat water and reconstitute the HCG pellet in the bottom of your vial.
> 
> How much BacStat water you add will determine your hcg solution concentration. Example: if you add 5 Ml of bac-stat water to a 5000 IU HCG pellet, you now have 5 Ml of 5 Mg solution - meaning that if you fully loaded a 1 Mg slin pin you'd have 1 Mg of HCG. Refrigerate after reconstituting and it will keep for roughly 30 days.
> 
> Yes, you pin your HCG sub-q and most do it around the belly / "love handle" area.




What I bought is pregnyl 5000 uI ampule 
With water. I'm guessing that means no water? 
And will this be enough for my pct? I don't wanna take too long as I knkw it can suppress test levels
Which is obviously what we don't wanna do after cycle


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 18, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> I was on for ~20 months and just came off
> 
> http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/15626-2015-Post-cycle-therapy
> 
> ...



Good advice - i would go with Aromsin during PCT. less chace of estro rebound and i would also runn the Aromsin at 25mgs ED during pct and alos run it for a week or two AFTer your pct just in case of and estogen rebound!

YOU SHOULD BE ON HCG RIGHT NOW regardless of ur size or ur bals. during the weeks waiting up until pct 500iu ED or what brother Lup said 1000iu EOD

Honstly i would do basic just pretty much what guy above posted.
if u have PHARMA GRADE pct gear then u should be fine with a basic pct , below is what i do for basic PCT..which will be my last. ging to TRT soon! However i would take Lups advice and tweak the basic pct a bit.
50/50/50/50 clomid
40/40/20/20/10 nolva 
25 mg Aromsin ED
HCG during cycle, but u could blast


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 18, 2015)

Texan said:


> What I bought is pregnyl 5000 uI ampule
> With water. I'm guessing that means no water?
> And will this be enough for my pct? I don't wanna take too long as I knkw it can suppress test levels
> Which is obviously what we don't wanna do after cycle



your gonna need to recon with BA water 
one is enough, i'd use two and in your situation blast 1,000iu ED for about two weeks or a little, thats just me
you could look into trip, but i have never used it, and would try a classic pct and get bloods done and go from there
your gonna want to wait FOUR days after your last shot of hcg to start your PCT!!!!!


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 18, 2015)

Texan said:


> Thanks guys
> This is very helpful I appreciate the help and no
> Smart ass remarks like over on ology
> I'm loving this site wayyy better than ology



yeah i agree with you there friend
fricken big sites really got me feeling like killing everyone in sight recently
 what a joke....bunch of source whores whore sites


----------



## Texan (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks 
So I am confused about hcg I have never used it before an really haven't looked into it much

So how do I reconstitute it? Do I need to keep it in the fridge?
Is there a good site y'all recommend with instructions for dummies?


----------



## Texan (Feb 18, 2015)

Also how do I measure it out in a syringe?
If I want to draw out 1000iu of hcg how does that work with 1cc or ml only syringe 


And do I mix all my hcg at once and store in fridge or can I do it before each shot


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 19, 2015)

wow lol
u could EAYLY find all this out, prob right in the pep section of this board


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 19, 2015)

but i will tell you any ways
yous goning to need a sterile 10ml vial
gonna need BA water, i make mine myself but you can order this on ebay or anywhere
Have u ever done pep before or hgh?

never mind i just re-red OP, i only breifly scanned it when i first posted
your 22 years old. bro u prob shouldnt even be on gear unless u had some real bad hormonal problems in highschoo/puperty
but your gonna to what u want and i guess u wanted to blast mad test for like almost two years straight? 18months? i forget what op said but
do youself a favor go read how to recunstruct HCG its not rocket science(no offense bro i was a knucklead to when i was young just nto quite as much as u) 
do your pct get your bloods done your gonna be fine, JUST STAY OFF !!!!! only way to ensure your body recovers is to not be on any sterioids. time off = recovery .period.


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 20, 2015)

Texan said:


> What was your cycle? And do you also have any blood yet??
> How is appetite and libido? Any bodyfat storage?


Test anywhere from 200-600mg,  Masteron, some Tren, a little Winny, low dose npp... 

I have been getting blood work done, the results are in the thread I posted earlier. 

And going from 3500ng/dl to 500 ya everything is down. Appetite is more controllable. Fat storage happens more easily. Just make sure your diet is in check and you'll be fine. Libido is down, which isn't a bad thing bc self control was never my strong point, but my dick works fine. I just don't want to smash everything in sight. 


For the HCG you need BAC water. You can reconstitute the hcg right in the vial it comes in. Usually come in 5,000iu vials. Use a slin pin, draw 1ml of bac water and gently inject it in the hcg vial. This will give you 500iu for every one tick (0.1ml) on your slin pins.


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 20, 2015)

IT depends on if the hcg is in a vial or an amp
either way, what i usually do is mix it with 1ml like you said above
but then a take a empty sterile 10ml vial and then inject just 4ml of BA water into the sterile vial
then after i have 4ml of BA water in the 10ml vial, then i take the 1ml of HCG out of the vial/amp
then inject the 1ml of HCG into the 10ml vial.
This gives you 5ml of HCG. Each ml is 1,000iu's.
So say you want 500iu. Just go to the 50 tick mark(1/2 ml)

IDK thats how i do it, much easier to measure especially if your doing 250iu 2x weekly DURING your cycle, which i like better
it's awful hard to measure out 250iu of HCG is you only have 1ml of reconstructed liquid, it's actuallly probably completly pointless to try and measure out 250iu


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 20, 2015)

Its not hard with a slin pin and you can inject subQ. I wouldn't put 0.5ml subQ


----------



## Texan (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks giys


----------



## ArtyV (Feb 24, 2015)

You have no clue what you're doing. It's good you came here to ask. You do hCG during your cycle, not at the end for PCT. You want to run Clomid and nolva together for at least four weeks. With that long of a cycle I'd recommend six weeks at...

Nolva 40/40/40/20/20/20
Clomid 100/100/100/50/50/50


----------

